# Going to an interview today



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

For a kennel helper position at 5:30pm. The job is twice a day morning and night about four hours each. I'm not sure if they are a breeder or a boarding kennel. Hopefully I get it.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

how cool!!! i'm jealous


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah. I hope I get this one. Some months ago I got an interview with the shelter here, but there were lots of people and I didn't get it. I've been holding out for a job that's mainly with animals. Cause it's funner. lol. This job I just have to take care of dogs clean pens and exercise them. Ok. Well it says I'll have to deal with customers as well but that's ok.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, Good luck Aimee! I started out as a kennel aide, and worked my way up to the boss's personal assistant/kennel manager! I loved it b/c it was a boarding kennel and grooming salon in one, but half the kennel was her own dogs, and when she bred her collies and shelties, me and my kids got to play with the pups! She wants me to come back and run the place for her again, but I'm not ready to move back to TX. I may get the place left to me in her will if I do. She's like a mother to me, and I co-own one of the shelties she has, he's a tri-color named Hamlet.. he's such a sweetheart! Anyways, best of luck to you!! I'll be praying for you!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome good luck *fingers crossed*


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Uhhh you should be back soon with news Ya?


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

she just got there


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

beccaboo said:


> she just got there


Yeah but she told me on the phone she was going like 3 hours ago! lol


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I've got my fingers crossed!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Yeah but she told me on the phone she was going like 3 hours ago! lol


lmao. well either somebody changed all her clocks or she was just REALLY that excited


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

How awesome, hope you get it! Sending good karma your way


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

So how'd it go? Update?
Hope you got it


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah i wanna kno too! I want a job like that! Then i can read stories to the dogs about The Adventures Of Rascal The American Pit Bull Terrier!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Mabye she did like Beauty from Shrek 3. Walking.....walking...running...BOOM falls to the ground with the gift of SLEEP! :rofl: Jk.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Lol. Your all funny. Thanks everyone. I did get it but then when I was supposed to go to work my grandma up and decided she can't watch the kids cause Vincent cried last time they were there. I couldn't update cause my computer was being fixed.

Edit to add:
They were cool. They train drug and bomb detection dogs. Most of the dogs are there's but they also take in borders, and have public training classes.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome congrats  *throws confetti*


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Awww! That sucks... so basically, you did get the job, but couldn't go due to not having a babysitter!? I love my kids and wouldn't trade em for the world, but I've been there before, not having a babysitter and not being able to make it to a job that I really really wanted to work! I'm sorry, Aimee, and I hope something works out in your favor soon. Good luck to you.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks. Yeah. I could do it in the evening time, but they need someone mostly in the a.m.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, that sucks. I hope something works out for you soon. My fingers are crossed and my thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww. Thanks.


----------

